# Porcupines at Rob's Place



## Rob Fisher (19/1/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan (19/1/15)

thats sooo cool 

do you need a special license to keep them?

are they easy to handle


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/1/15)

Dude ! Just dont piss those okes off ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

That is so cool. You have self propelled thorn bushes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

hahaha fantastic @Rob Fisher its like seekelbos trees moving all over the place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (20/1/15)

they are just to cute with those little paws holding the bread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher 
So glad i finally saw the porcupines at the modmaster's place
What an incredible thing and it adds so much character to the whole Reo experience
Strange but amazing


----------



## zadiac (20/1/15)

They are so damn cute....lol.


----------



## exodus (20/1/15)

That is awesome. One of the cutest pets ever. Wife would love one, only problem is the five scotties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@exodus ill warry more about the scotties than the porcupines haha.they dont take shit.i grew up on a farm in thabazimbi all my life until 2 years ago when i moved hear.they dont take shit of anything.


----------



## exodus (20/1/15)

Haha yea. Little dogs with big teeth and the hearts of a lion.


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

thats true they dont take shit.and they are flippin quick


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


>



That is just friggin adorable! I have two schnauzers (disclaimer: they came out stupid) to swap for one of those! Let me know


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

fantastic @Dassie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/15)

@Rob Fisher, I have 2 large porcupines if you want. All you have to do is catch them. They are quite a nuisance at 3am when they set my alarm off.
Albeit I have grown fond of their visits and often wake up at 3am and sit on my balcony in the hopes that they will visit and I can catch a glimpse of them. 

What can I leave out for them to eat so they will stop attacking my shrubs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

